# Weeping Angel Tombstone



## jimmyzdc (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice Terra! Your tombstones just keep getting better and better. Thanks so much for providing the tutorials they are so helpful!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Terra you are truly an artist love it


----------



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

Looks great Terra! Now I've got to go pull all our tombstones out of storage and start rebuilding! Running out of time....tick tock tick tock. I gotta get busy.


----------



## dixie (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks just fabulous, Terra... the realism is just spectacular. Would have never thought to use a Barbie.

I don't know that I am crazy about the fact that Jaybo is now going to pull out all my tombstones from last year and have me try to make them even TRY to come close to one of yours, but I guess we're up for the challenge! 

Great job!!!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow! Very impressive! You are so talented! 

I need to show hubby(Demon Dog)...he's going to love it!


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

That is great! I like the peeking demon effect, not to mention the always wonderful job on your tombstones. 

Demon Dog


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

Before you chop up your barbie make sure it it's one of those rare 1000.00 ones! From student to teacher! I was running the wire Idea though my head to make the hands and see that's how you do it do you have a better close up of the wire in the hand?why reinvent the wheel when it's already works.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you everyone.    I really had a great time making this one. Now I know why my brother had so much fun ripping apart my Barbie's. 




[email protected] said:


> Before you chop up your Barbie make sure it it's one of those rare 1000.00 ones! From student to teacher! I was running the wire Idea though my head to make the hands and see that's how you do it do you have a better close up of the wire in the hand?why reinvent the wheel when it's already works.


LOL! Yeah, it is actually a little hard to find cheap Barbie's now-adays. Here's a bigger picture of the wires in the hands for you:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

Amazing, Terra!!! You've given me another project after 'Beloved'!! 
I went to Lowe's and got a router attachment for my Dremel yesterday. YAY!! (jumping up & down!!!) 
Thank you for posting your 'how-to's"!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh, man! I gotta start building! Using the barbie is brilliant! I love it!

Reading through all of these threads is giving me soooo many ideas. I need to get to work!



Terra, you're a genius!


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

Holy spam, that's an amazing tomb stone. home made and it looks better than some professional ones. great creeper too. the best prop I've seen on here so far. you just got a new subscriber.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow Terra !
I do the same thing with my skelly hands, except I fill the finger joints with silicon caulking to make them fully posable.
You are the master 




Terra said:


> Thank you everyone.    I really had a great time making this one. Now I know why my brother had so much fun ripping apart my Barbie's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

thats a awesome tombstone! love the creativity!


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Terra, 

Is there anything you can't do?! We're gonna have to start brainstorming impossible props, just to challenge you!


----------



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

I bow to the master! Great job. You are so talented!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks again everyone. 



I've developed a sense of seeing everyday things re-purposed into imaginative, creative and cheap new creations. For example....


My BBQ grill:















My chandelier over the kitchen table:














And this I'm particularly proud of...My hot dog cooker: 












heh. I'm just joking........

Seriously though, that hot dog cooker is a pretty good idea. Who knew what fun it would be to Google _"******* inventions" _


.


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

I am impressed, you are gifted and creative, job well done.


----------



## Devil (Oct 19, 2008)

All I can say is WOW..!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow, Terra! I love you inventions! Especially the hot dog cooker! Nice!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

MorbidMariah said:


> Wow, Terra! I love you inventions! Especially the hot dog cooker! Nice!


Yeah, when I see pictures of '******* inventions' I laugh at them them but then I also go, _"Dang, that's a good idea!"_  Especially that hot dog cooker. I think that's brilliant, actually. 

Hey, you ever see this one? Pet carrier:












This is a new one:


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Dawg...you're right ........I have a rather huge Barbie collection with tons of clothes when she 1st came out. My family saw to it I kept the collection up so all my life they have bought clothes for my 19 dolls. I have the 2nd Barbie that came out in 1959. Thats when my collection started. I have quite a few of the original dolls, like Skipper & Ken, I even have a Joe Namath doll!lol

I was telling Terra I just did not have the heart to tear apart any of my dolls cause they are all in great shape. I'm waiting for a girl to get born in our family so I can pass my collection along. The way things are looking I may just be selling my collection one of these days.

Anyways 2 weeks ago I stopped at a thrift shop & lucked out, cause believe me I been looking....I found 2 barbies & the lady sold them to me for 25 cents each!!lol So I almost have everything to make this project plus I'll see Dave at the next NC Haunters meet so if I have any problems he can help me along with at least the back part.

Looking forward to making this & thanks Terra for posting so many little details of applying Barbie!

the Muffster


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Terra your tombstones are amazing! And I love the fact that you used Mercy Brown!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh, Terra you've done it again. Love the monster behind the tombstone. Your props are just amazing and you've got to be the favorite halloween house in your area. Just wish I lived close enough to come ToTing myself.

BTW nice tutorial Dave!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks again everyone. 

Yes, Dave's tutorial was so easy to follow. I'm so thankful he shared it with us.

The surprising thing about my cemetery is that most people just assumed I bought them all.


----------



## MildAvaholic (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats a great compliment when people assume you bought your props.
I just made a similar prop over the winter, but it doesnt look quite as good as yours. But if we're making the same props, I'm im pretty good company!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

MildAvaholic said:


> Thats a great compliment when people assume you bought your props.
> I just made a similar prop over the winter, but it doesnt look quite as good as yours. But if we're making the same props, I'm im pretty good company!!


Come on.... show us 'da pictures


----------



## Tom L. (Jul 21, 2009)

*Attachment of arm to gear motor*

Terra,
On your Peeping Tombstone, how did you attach the raising arm to the "Gear Motor" which is plastic, see attached photo.

Tom L.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Tom L. said:


> Terra,
> On your Peeping Tombstone, how did you attach the raising arm to the "Gear Motor" which is plastic, see attached photo.
> 
> Tom L.


I followed Dave in the Grave's instructions. They were very detailed and easy-to-follow. Here is the directions for what you are looking for:

1) Take the ½” long, ¼” diameter #20 screw and hold it on top of the square hole in the motor shaft. You will see the screw is slightly bigger than the square hole in the shaft. What we want to do is use a screwdriver to force the screw into this square hole, basically “tapping” a threaded hole for this screw, which will later hold the crank to the motor. Use a pair of pliers tightly around the outside of the motor shaft to hold it while using your screwdriver and turn the screw clockwise and force it into the square hole. It might help to brace the motor against a wall or table top (while still holding the shaft with the pliers) to be able to use enough force to get the screw started. Be patient, sometimes it goes easy, sometimes it takes a while. Once the screw starts to rotate into the shaft hole, try to keep the screw as straight as possible as it goes further into the hole. Keep turning it until the head of the screw is about 1/8 inch above the top of the motor shaft. Just leave the screw in for now.










3) Cut a piece of flat aluminum stock approximately 5 ¼ to 5 ½ inch long. This will be the CRANK for our motor. Drill a hole at one end just slightly larger than a 1/4" inch. (I used a 17/64 drill bit.) 
TIP: When drilling through a thick piece of metal I start with a very small drill bit and then keep using slightly bigger bits until I finally move up to the size bit that I want the hole to be.
At the opposite end of the crank drill a 3/16 inch hole (if you are using a #10 bolt for attaching the dowel rod). The centers of the two holes should be roughly 4 1/2 inches apart. Once your holes are drilled, remove the ¼” screw from the motor shaft and slip a ¼” lock washer onto it. Insert the screw through the large crank hole and then screw the crank onto the motor shaft until it is tight.
Take the 2 ¼” (or longer) #10 screw / bolt and insert it from the underside into the small hole we’ve made in the motor crank. Add on a #10 lock washer and use a #10 nut to tighten the bolt to the crank. 

Your Motor Assembly should look something like this:














The entire instructional thread is here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-prop-building-group/74930-project-1-instructor-thread.html

The link I gave you is for Dave's initial instructions. If you would like additional insights, also see his answers in the Student's thread found here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-prop-building-group/74931-project-1-students-thread.html

If you have further questions, please lemme know_ (or Dave... he is very helpful)._


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Do you have a close up of the bar you use to prevent the movement on the way down? I have that problem with mine as well and I like your idea.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

dionicia said:


> Do you have a close up of the bar you use to prevent the movement on the way down? I have that problem with mine as well and I like your idea.


So sorry I didn't respond sooner. Here's a picture. It's a tin piece of metal with a 16 gauge wire 'spine' hot glued on:


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Ingenious. I like it. I might have to give this a try. Should take the squeak out too. 

Thank you.


----------

